# Looking for Rick07



## wondermaarta (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey Rick07 -
Can you contact me at [email protected] so that we can talk about the possible adoption of my sweet pidgie? I'd like to know more about your situation to see if it would be a right fit. Thanks


----------

